# need to balance risks



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I want to socialize george as much as possible. I think long as I dont put him on the ground in public areas I should be safe socializing him with humans. I really want to socialize him with other dogs and take him to classes but I may wait till after his 2nd high-titer vaccination next week and then only with dogs I know have been vaccinated. I want him to be a well balanced dog but also don't want to lose him to a virus. Guess I worry too much.

Sorry I am currently posting too much. I promise I will slow down soon.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Mike, it isn't that you're "posting too much", it's that you are starting an awful lot of *new threads*. You can ask ALL the questions you like in one thread... maybe the *"Life with George" *thread, since it's dedicated to you and George.

It's a great idea to keep the number of new threads down in a forum of this size and if you regularly add posts to the one thread, it will always be bumped up for attention and anyone can jump in with their advice or comments. 

When you have several threads with no more than a handful of posts in each, it's very difficult keeping track of who answered what to which questions. Know what I mean?

I'm really only trying to help, Mike.  When there are so many new threads posted every day, all the ones other members have posted get pushed back and many times, they hardly get any replies. I suggest - and I'm ONLY doing this to help you and the forum - that you stick with one or two threads for the more general questions like 'house training', 'socializing', 'food', 'pictures' , or 'sleepless nights', etc...

I hope you take this o.k. It's just friendly advice. eace: I'm off to work for the day so won't be back on 'til later tonight, but please feel free to ask me anything. I'm sure others will jump in with their opinions and so long as we mean well, it can be very educational for all. Have yourself a great day with Georgie poo, though I think you were working today.

We'll chat later.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I will do that. Was just trying to fit the subject to the ones in the forum. Like "puppy" or "training" but I can put them all under "Life with George" although everybody might not want to read about my "Life with George". I actually don't need to post any more for quite a while and there are always archives and other websites. Guess I was just excited about my new puppy and looking for moral support as well as knowledge. Apologize for my haphazard postings. Gotta go get ready for work.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Everyone wants to hear about "Life with George", we're all excited! New puppies are the greatest! It's just easy if it's all in one place.

Hope your day at work goes well, try not to worry too much about him. Think how happy you'll both be when you get home!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

As far as the shots and going out in the public, I think that what I've heard is to wait until after their 2nd or 3rd set of shots. Hopefully someone that really knows will answer better. The vet should be able to tell you, or, you can search on the Forum for that--I know it's come up before.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

When I was looking for a beginner obedience class for Gitter, every place I contacted required proof of vaccination. I agree that you should wait until after his vaccination series but know that the dogs in class should be alright.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Mike, I think Marj had a good suggestion. We do want to hear all about George's life and see pictures. Her suggestion is good for all of us.....we don't want to lose George and we have to see how that cutie changes with color. "Life with George" will keep him on the page for all of us to read about the good and the bad.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mike, it's perfectly fine to take George out with you to socialize him. Just don't put him down to come into contact with things he shouldn't. As for classes, I know that I had to bring in proof, and so did everyone elso in the class. As your vet what he/she thinks about it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I know I had to wait till Milo had all his shots even before I could bring him to the groomer. I would err on the side of safety. You have the rest of his life to socialize him. Make sure he's not exposed to anything that might compromise his health.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It is really hard having to wait until after those vaccinations to start socializing with other dogs....we all want our pups well socialized. I took Dexter to see relatives, went to Lowes, went to Pet Smart (Dexter was held all the time) sees people, smells, sounds....I had Dexter out one day when Dexter noticed smoke for the first time.... it was fascinating to watch.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Mike, wait until George has had his last puppy shot at 16 weeks before putting him on any public ground. It's fine for him to go to Home Depot and you carry him or put him in the cart, but not on the ground where dogs have been.
You need to error on the side of caution when it comes to a puppy, Parvo is often deadly!
Carole


----------

